# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 [Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Wanna.apno, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.beso]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 1BB09E1AF39FE90FB120645DB4E3F5D6 
Размер в байтах: 169345910

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:77, в том числе:
 безопасные:0
 вредоносные:5
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

